# Prop Makin' NWPA Style



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thursday night jdubbya, Motelsixx, and myself were to get together to make some head poppers. MotelSixx was unable to make it but we pressed on anyway. (Next time Dave, for sure!) After some trial and error and a few beverages (which may have led to the errors); Here are our results:

The video is a little dark but I think it adds to the flavor. Sorry Dave we had to sell your headpopper to make enough to buy a Michael Myers from Spirit.















Funniest lookin' headpopper I ever did see.









Makentake002.flv video by crawfordforester - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid101.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid101.photobucket.com/albums/m41/crawfordforester/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m41/crawfordforester/Makentake002


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

They turned out great guys. I have one but could use a few more. My wife got me a free reindeer motor this morning. Somebody was throwing away a reindeer and she got it for me. I love her.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'll tell ya! This is a lot more fun when you have company. Thanks for hosting Mark. It was great to spend the evening talking Halloween and making some fun props. My wife and kids were loving the poppers. I still have Dave's here but it might "disappear" soon if he doesn't come for it.
For anyone who is thinking of making one of these, absolutely go for it. Inexpensive and easy.(at least Mark makes it look easy!).
W'ell have to plan another build sometime. This time I'll have the beer and snacks!
btw, the one popper on the far right with the hat on is hideous!
Where did you find that mask?!:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> btw, the one popper on the far right with the hat on is hideous! Where did you find that mask?!:jol:


How can you say that!?!!? I was just about to comment on how _beautifully_ realistic that one was:googly:

Nice poppers, guys!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

First I was deeply saddened to miss this event, even though the phone at work was ringing like a telethon, with Jerry calling to remind me I forgot to leave all the parts. Again I apoligize!!!

second, you guys wouldnt have had to sell my head popper if Jerry would have just looked in the brown box and saw the Michael Myers!!!!

Honestly, I forgot to leave out the bar stock because I was overly excited about the new addition of Michael Myers that morning!!!! I recommend it to everyone!

You guys did an excellent job and I am very thankful that you guys went above and beyond to build one for me in my abscence. I'm truelly lucky to be friends with the haunters from Eerie!!!! 

Lets not forget to plan the 'haunt never stops tour!'

Great work guys!!!
dave


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great Tombstone poppers. I made one this year too. Sounds like one of the poppers needs a shot of WD-40.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

Your head poppers turned out great. What did you use for the hands?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Dr Frankenscream said:


> Your head poppers turned out great. What did you use for the hands?


Wire coat hangers wrapped in masking tape! They look great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Wire coat hangers wrapped in masking tape! They look great.


I thought you might have done something like that because they look so much like the ones Spooky1 made for his popper - rebar tie wire wrapped in one layer of masking tape, then one layer of papier mache.

Amazing how effective such a simple technique is. It gives very skeletal looking hands and the wire can be pre-bent to fit the edges of the tombstones.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Those came out great, I really need to make one of these. I have a reindeer motor, the mechanism always scares me though, I'm just not very mechanical. You guys did a great job, and it looks like you had a really good time as well!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Great Job guys, Im gunna use ur masking tape hands. I dont know why i always forget that it can be soo easy.


----------



## Hallow (Aug 22, 2009)

those look great I am working on mine this year hope it comes out as good as those


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> Sounds like one of the poppers needs a shot of WD-40.


Ya know, we were watching this thing and listening to the creaking sound. Figure it will be masked by any soundtrack or music playing. We put some electric tape on the sides of the eye hook to see if that would dampen it a bit. I'll try the wd-40 as it's one of my stones making the noise, but the creaking sound adds some ambience


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

you can also use PVC pipe instead of aluminum bar. They came out great. I will be using those hands for sure.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

One of these days I'll get to a simple how-to for the hands, although there's not much to it. I use them for everything it seems like.

I had a great time making these on my own but jdubbya's right. There's nothing like some haunter company and laughter to make a build go faster and be more enjoyable. 

Note to self: measure four times, cut once: measure two more times, realize it's wrong cut twice more: measure once more, realize you had it right the first time and cut a whole new board. Right Jerry?

Can't wait for the haunt never stops tour.

WD-40 Hahahahaha!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

lewlew said:


> Note to self: measure four times, cut once: measure two more times, realize it's wrong cut twice more: measure once more, realize you had it right the first time and cut a whole new board. Right Jerry?
> 
> WD-40 Hahahahaha!


LMAO


----------

